# my cat ate a piece of a dryer sheet.



## CatLover1990 (Oct 7, 2015)

she has eaten almost a whole one before. YES, I OBVIOUSLY LOOKED AFTER HER AND HER BOWELS. SHE WAS FINE/. she was great and dandy. but guess what. She just ate part of one...and Im not sure if they sit in their stomaches and add up or what.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The biggest issue for me would be the chemicals. Anything that says 'don't ingest this' (or something like that) on the box is toxic and can cause long term problems.

Especially since she's done this before I'd start by hiding your dryer sheets better.

For now, keep an eye on her for symptoms like vomiting (more than 3 times in an hour is cause for concern), straining in the litter box, lethargy, walking/moving oddly (like she's drunk). If you see anything like that then you should take her in to the vet.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

most brands of dryer sheets have a chemical that is toxic to cats. i would call a vet asap or go to an ER vet.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree, I would be at the vets due to the chemical toxins. At the very least speaking to the vet. And as library Chick said hide the sheets or if its the used ones just make sure they are thrown out immediately as she is obviously partial to something about them.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure why you feel the need to emphasize things with caps, but obviously, if you have not found that your cat has passed the dryer sheet in her feces (and you should be checking), then you need to take her to the vet. Not only are there toxic chemicals in the dryer sheets themselves, but they are fibrous and can lead to intestinal blockages. Think a hairball, but far more dense and compressed. 

Just because your cat is great and dandy after eating one dryer sheet does not mean she will be great and dandy after the second, or the third, or the tenth. I would strongly suggest keeping your dryer sheets somewhere your cat cannot access them, since this has occurred before.

If she is ingesting used sheets, throw them away promptly after removing the laundry from the dryer. It will take you approximately 30 seconds, tops, and will prevent any chance of your cat dying of a bowel obstruction.


----------



## CatLover1990 (Oct 7, 2015)

thanks everyone


----------

